# Precision 5857 oil restrictor needed ? audi?



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

I've had to run these on the garetts I've had in the past anyone know if they are needed on the new PTE's?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Precision 5857 oil restrictor needed ? audi? (germantoyagain)*

if its ball bearing use an oil restrictor.
if not ball bearing = no restrictor
i just put the same turbo on my a4 too


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Precision 5857 oil restrictor needed ? audi? (boost_addict)*

what are your power goals?
both of you


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Precision 5857 oil restrictor needed ? audi? (boost_addict)*

^ my goal is 425whp with stock head and pump on a 10:1 2L 20v
i have a restrictor with my journal bearing one i will be running from pagparts


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Precision 5857 oil restrictor needed ? audi? (cincyTT)*

we are going to try to get 450awhp on pump with a 8:5:1 comp 2.3 20v 5 cylinder. i've gotta 9 different answers on the restrictor time to call pte.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

IIRC the BB Precision turbos have a built in restrictor. Email Al at pagparts to confirm.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

anyone confirm now im not sure. 
i know garret BB do not have built in. 
and im pretty sure PTE billet does not either.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boost_addict)*

They have one built in......

"Precision has done it again, outdoing themselves this time with their exclusive DUAL CERAMIC BALL BEARING turbochargers!
These units feature an air-cooled, ball bearing center housing rotating assembly. Dual, angular contact ceramic ball bearings are utilized for maximum durability and an increased thrust load. These units require the use of a 1/8� NPT male fitting on the oil feed side. At this time, we do not feel it is necessary to use an external oil feed restrictor fitting. At the minimum, we recommend the use of a -10AN oil drain flange/line. Water cooling is not required on these units. ***This unit has been sealed for quality purposes. Do not remove the factory oil feed restrictor fitting, or damage may result***"








http://www.treadstoneperforman...rgers!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (schwartzmagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwartzmagic* »_They have one built in......!

actually what you posted says they dont require one.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
actually what you posted says they dont require one.









LOL reading > me
I was going by this
"Do not remove the factory oil feed restrictor fitting"
But didn't register the fitting part. For some reason I read oil restrictor and thought it was the same


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (schwartzmagic)*

But is this oil restrictor present on all BB precision turbos or maybe only on the newest air cooled ceramic BB ones?


----------

